# rear anti roll bar bushes r33 gtr



## briancgtr33 (Apr 21, 2009)

anyone know where to get rear anti roll bar bushes the D shaped ones.for r33 gtr.
i've measured the bar and it's 27mm, fairly sure it's a stock bar, the drop links were.
Had a search and am finding various sizes listed but not 27mm
thanks for any help


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

briancgtr33 said:


> *anyone know where to get rear anti roll bar bushes the D shaped ones.for r33 gtr.*


One word, *eBay!*



briancgtr33 said:


> *i've measured the bar and it's 27mm, fairly sure it's a stock bar, the drop links were.
> Had a search and am finding various sizes listed but not 27mm
> thanks for any help*


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SuperPro...676838&hash=item4d6865158a:g:7s8AAOSwFzRZ3ksk

HTH!


----------



## briancgtr33 (Apr 21, 2009)

K66 SKY said:


> briancgtr33 said:
> 
> 
> > *anyone know where to get rear anti roll bar bushes the D shaped ones.for r33 gtr.*
> ...


Cheers


----------

